# Uso do artigo com nomes de estados, cidades



## cigota2008

Os nomes dos estados do Brasil levam artigo?
Obrigada.


----------



## MPA

Alguns sim, outros não.


----------



## coquis14

La mayoria no , hay excepciones como "O Río de Janeiro".

Saludos


----------



## araceli

*O Recife* também.


----------



## MPA

O Acre, o Espírito Santo, o Sergipe, o Piauí, o Paraná, a Paraíba, o Rio Grande do Sul, o Rio Grande do Norte, o Rio de Janeiro, o Pará, o Mato Grosso do Sul, o Mato Grosso, o Maranhão, o Ceará e o Amapá.
Pelo menos é assim que digo.


----------



## coolbrowne

Se me permite, *Recife* (cidade pequena porém decente ) não é estado





araceli said:


> *O Recife* também.


Eu sei que há divergências (e vou meter-me em sarilhos ) mas aí vai:

Artigo feminino (2)
Bahia, Paraíba​Artigo masculino (13)
Acre  Amapá Amazonas, Ceará, Distrito Federal, Espírito Santo, Maranhão, Pará, Paraná, Piauí, Rio de Janeiro, Rio Grande do Norte, Rio Grande do Sul​Sem artigo (12) 
Alagoas, Goiás, Mato Grosso, Mato Grosso do Sul, Minas Gerais, Pernambuco, Rondônia,Roraima, Santa Catarina, São Paulo, Sergipe, Tocantins
​E mais não disse (nem lhe foi perguntado )


----------



## araceli

Obrigada, coolbrowne...
Aliás, dizem que o uso do artigo, no caso da cidade de Recife, é facultativo.
Aprendi mais uma coisa.
Até


----------



## Vanda

Cigota, temos uma loooooooonga discussão aqui sobre este uso específico do artigo. 

Ara, que bem te rever!


----------



## cigota2008

Tudo bem. Obrigada.


----------



## erick

Can I ask when it is best to use "no/na" vs "em?"
I know no = em + o     or   em + a

So the question is perhaps better phrased as: how do you know when to use the definite article?
"Moro _no_ Brasil."
"Moro _na_ Los Angeles?"  "Moro _em_ Los Angeles?"

Thanks Moc.


----------



## MOC

That is far from easy to explain because it doesn't even work the same way in Portugal and Brazil.

I'm going to direct you to some threads where this was discussed:

Here's one.

And here's another one.


Good luck.


In the particular case of your original sentence, you shouldn't use the definite article when the name of the state/city/country is a Saint's name. 

You would say: Em São Paulo. Em São Tomé. Em Santa Catarina.


----------



## erick

Excellent, excellent threads MOC.  Thank you for the links.
Obrigado pelos links?

PS  Thanks for pointing out the rule on places that follow saints' names.  Very helpful observation.


----------



## curlyboy20

erick said:


> Excellent, excellent threads MOC. Thank you for the links.
> Obrigado pelos links?
> 
> PS Thanks for pointing out the rule on places that follow saints' names. Very helpful observation.


----------



## curlyboy20

erick said:


> Can I ask when it is best to use "no/na" vs "em?"
> I know no = em + o or em + a
> 
> So the question is perhaps better phrased as: how do you know when to use the definite article?
> "Moro _no_ Brasil."
> "Moro _na_ Los Angeles?" "Moro _em_ Los Angeles?"
> 
> Thanks Moc.


 
You use the definite article with the names of most countries with a few exceptions (Portugal, Honduras, Puerto Rico and a few others) but you don't use the definite article with the names of most cities (Los Angeles, Lima, São Paulo) but there are some exceptions.

 Like it's already been explained, this is different in European Portuguese and Brazilian Portuguese. I'm not sure about the use of definite articles for the names of the states in America. All I know is that California takes the femenine article "a".


----------



## Guigo

coolbrowne said:


> Se me permite, *Recife* (cidade pequena porém decente ) não é estadoEu sei que há divergências (e vou meter-me em sarilhos ) mas aí vai:
> 
> Artigo feminino (2)
> Bahia, Paraíba​Artigo masculino (13)
> Acre Amapá Amazonas, Ceará, Distrito Federal, Espírito Santo, Maranhão, Pará, Paraná, Piauí, Rio de Janeiro, Rio Grande do Norte, Rio Grande do Sul​Sem artigo (12)
> Alagoas, Goiás, Mato Grosso, Mato Grosso do Sul, Minas Gerais, Pernambuco, Rondônia,Roraima, Santa Catarina, São Paulo, Sergipe, Tocantins
> ​E mais não disse (nem lhe foi perguntado )


 
Já vi os nomes dos estados de Mato Grosso, Mato Grosso do Sul e Tocantins com artigo masculino ("o").

E, *tchan tchan tchan*, Alagoas e Minas Gerais aparecem, em textos antigos e alguns textos poético-literários, com artigo feminino plural ("as"). Ex.: Viajou para as Minas Gerais; Estive nas Alagoas.


----------



## sambistapt

Ola amigos!

 Uma amiga polonesa me perguntou recentemente: Porque voces dizem: Eu moro* no* Rio de Janeiro no lugar de dizer Eu moro *em* Rio de Janeiro?
Por exemplo: Eu moro *em* Rio das Ostras, Rio Pardo, Rio Tinto, Rio Verde, Rio Grande( cidade), Rio Preto e etc... Por que no caso do Rio de Janeiro nao se usa* em*?

Como bom carioca eu disse que eramos especiais por isso usa-se o* no* ao inves do *em*  piadas a parte meus amigos, alguem poderia me explicar o por que?

Saudacoes geladas da Polonia pra voces!!!

Sam


----------



## uchi.m

_No_, polonês(esa). E acabou. Não tem explicação nenhuma. Decora.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Exato, como em qualquer língua, tem que decorar.


----------



## Alentugano

Deve ser pela mesma razão que se diz no Porto (cidade portuguesa) e não em Porto. Por alguma razão, algumas cidades incorporaram o artigo ao seu nome: "o Porto", "o Rio", e outras que não recordo agora... A maior parte delas, porém, não usa artigo no nome...


----------



## uchi.m

*As* Filipinas, *o* Rio e *o* Porto tem algo em comum? Só se for *na* Cochinchina ou *em* Pelotas.


----------



## crespus2006

Eu entendo assim, e nem sei se faz muito sentido. Eu uso "no" "na" para *nomes de cidades/lugares *que já existem (em um outro sentido/contexto)   . Por exemplo, existem vários rios no mundo e inclusive é possível se deslocar até os mesmos, por isso, se você vai a um rio, quando você chega lá você está no rio, o mesmo se aplica a bahia, costa, etc...

Eu estou no rio Amazonas. Eu estou no rio Formiga. Eu estou no Rio de Janeiro (cidade). Ou seja, quando se fala da cidade, nós usamos também "no" como se fosse em um rio ordinário.

Já por exemplo, São Paulo, eu sempre digo "Eu estou em São Paulo" porque são paulo (tirando a cidade) não é um lugar específico que se possa ir.

Eu moro em Teresina. (lugar único)
Eu moro no Porto. (existem vários portos no mundo)
Eu moro em Porto Alegre. (esse é uma exceção e deve estar errado, assim como Rio das Ostras, Rio Pardo, etc)
Eu moro no Rio de Janeiro. (existem vários rios)
Eu moro no Rio Grande do Sul. (existem vários rios)
Eu moro em Pouso Alto. (lugar único)

Sei lá se eu estou viajando, mas faz sentido para mim.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

crespus2006 said:


> Sei lá se eu estou viajando, ...


em Rio das Ostras
em Recife
em Fortaleza
em Porto Seguro
em Salvador
em (Armação dos) Búzios
em Angra dos Reis


----------



## Denis555

Uchi.m já disse tudo: *decora!*
A regra básica é 
*Artigo com nomes de países*: O Brasil, A Argentina, A França, A Itália, O Japão, O Peru, etc. *Exceções*: Portugal, Israel, Angola (E MUITOS OUTROS!)
*Sem artigo com nomes de cidades*: São Paulo, Londres, Lisboa, Brasília, Curitiba, Paris, Porto Alegre, Rio das Ostras, etc. *Exceções*: Rio de Janeiro, Porto, Cairo (E ALGUNS OUTROS)

OBS.:
1) Recife pode vir com ou sem o artigo: Em Recife ou No Recife.
2) Em Portugal é também possível dizer com esses 4 países - Inglaterra, Itália, França e Espanha (e também África) sem o artigo: Em Inglaterra, Em Itália, Em França, Em Espanha, Em África. (Isso não é válido no Brasil).
3) Com Estados, Ilhas, Regiões, usar a regra de Uchi.m : Em Pernambuco, Na Paraíba, No Algarve, Em Cuba, Na Madeira, Nos Açores, Em Fernando de Noronha, etc. (As regiões do Brasil com artigo)
4) Os poloneses sofrem com isso.   Sei muito bem pois moro aqui na Polônia. Em polonês não há artigos nem definidos (o, a, os, as) nem indefinidos (um, uma, uns, umas), então quando eles se deparam com uma língua que tem isso, eles nunca sabem quando têm que colocar essas palavrinhas antes dos nomes ou não. Pra falar a verdade, nem a gente mesmo saberia se a gente não tivesse *decorado*!


----------



## Vanda

Gente, temos um milhão e meio de tópicos sobre o mesmo assunto. Juntei os tópicos.


----------

